# Cell phone contracts in Germany



## pacghc (Apr 16, 2015)

I just discovered to my dismay that my cell phone contracts for me and my son have been renewed for a year because I missed the deadline for cancelling the contract three months before the end of the contract.

First of all, don't make this mistake, and second of all, would anybody like to take over a Nokia phone and two o2 contracts?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

There are now so many providers of pre-paid SIM cards in Germany, that it is not normally required to sign any contract.
In any case, they have to let you out of the contract after you pay a certain penalty (or without penalty if you move to a place where their service cannot be used) - contact them to ask about this!


----------

